# Pm727m Questions



## tweinke (Jul 11, 2016)

A while ago I posted with questions about the PM-25MV mill and received some good answers. I've scratched around the internet etc. and found no real haters of them but was worried about room in the z axis. which bumps me up to the 727. now this mill is technically out of my budget but lets just say one of my children who is grown and out of the house decided to finance the mill for me. The question I have is does a drill chuck come with it? What is in the tool box supplied? I know I need R8 collets or end mill holders, are Matts collets good?


----------



## Gary Gill (Jul 12, 2016)

I just received my PM727M last week.  It does come with a drill chuck and a R8 shank for the chuck.  It also comes with a couple of wrenches and an oiler.  I bought my vise ans collets elsewhere. I found my collets wouldn't immediately fit the the spindle. There is a set screw in the spindle that locates the slot on the R8 collet.  I had to back that screw off slightly and then my collets fit fine. All in all, I am impressed with the mill.  My only concern thus far is the height of the stand.  I'll probably raise the mill a few inches to suit myself.


----------



## tweinke (Jul 12, 2016)

Ordered a set of collets  this morning. Any insight  on stand height being the mill was ordered with no stand.


----------



## lpeedin (Jul 14, 2016)

How tall are you?  I will measure mine when I get home, but I seem to remember making the stand approx. 33" tall when I welded up my new stand / base.  

Where did you order your collets from?  I would imagine that Matt's collets are imported like most everyone's.  I started with a mini mill and had ordered a tooling package from LittleMachineShop.com that included a vise, collets, 1-2-3 blocks, etc.  I know there were imports, but they have served me well over the last couple of years.


----------



## thequietman (Jul 14, 2016)

I got my PM727M from Matt little over a week ago. Unfortunately, it's still sitting on the pallet in the garage as I have no time to unpack it and move it to the basement to set it up. 
I did order starter kit from Matt as well. The vise and clamp set looks pretty decent. The collet set ended up all the way at the bottom of the crate, so I haven't been able to get to it yet. I figure this setup should keep me going for some time.
I got a stand with my mill, figured it's faster and no more expensive than making my own, and should be more or less correct height right off the bat, instead of trying to guess. I'm only 5' 6", so from what I read, the stand should be pretty close to correct height for me. Maybe need to raise it up an inch.


----------



## Gary Gill (Jul 14, 2016)

I too am 5' 6" and I think my 727 needs raised. The crank on the table is easy enough to use. My concern is the line of sight to the top of the vise.


----------



## tweinke (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm about 5' 8" so any help will be appreciated. Got my collets from Matt, they should be here tomorrow. Already have a vise and clamping kit from the 3 in 1 machine, but will need to make or modify the nuts.


----------



## thequietman (Jul 14, 2016)

How does one determine a proper height for the machine?
I mean, on a regular knee mill even table height is not fixed.


----------



## lpeedin (Jul 15, 2016)

quiteman, you question is a good one.  With a bench type mill, I along with many others base the height of the machine on whether or not you have to bend over to use it.  I raised mine approx 5" to allow me to keep my back straight, which makes it much more comfortable to use.  Also, this puts my arms in a natural position for using the cranks.  For me, the handles are now just a bit below my elbows, which makes it very comfortable to use them.    With a knee mill, the x-axis is controlled by the table movement.  This definitely does make it harder on a person's back.


----------



## thequietman (Jul 15, 2016)

3dshooter80, the answer of "so you don't have to bend over" is very ambiguous. It is possible to raise the table too high so you don't have to bend over, but now you can't see the top of your work either.
However, your other suggestion is spot on. I did some online research after I asked the question and the general consensus is for the handles and table top to be around the same height as the bent elbow. For me that is about 38"-39". According to the PM727M manual, the table height over floor with the stand is 36". So it looks like I will need to raise it up about 2"
I don't have welding capability yet. Wonder if a 2x4 frame will be strong enough.


----------



## tweinke (Jul 15, 2016)

Sounds like my machine should arrive today.  Collets should also be here. I feel like a kid at Christmas waiting. As life goes even if it does get here no time to un crated till Sunday night.


----------



## lpeedin (Jul 15, 2016)

Work height should be very close to your elbow height. I build my 727 table at 32". With the leveling feet it was about 33". I plan to go back & add 3" - the current height is great for sitting on a stool, but too low for me to comfortably stand at it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourdoh (Jul 24, 2016)

I am 5'6" and built my stand to be 36" tall. That is including the swivel casters that are approximately 5". I am very pleased with the height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke (Jul 24, 2016)

Based on all the replies, had the wife measure while holding my arm at a comfortable cranking position, and also z travel, decided to build my stand 32". When adding the base to table height of the mill I should be at 40". My stand is on casters and the leveling feet should be able to get me a couple more inches if needed. I made the mistake of too high when I built the stand for my Shoptask 3in1, its hard to see the work behind the tool post. I will post pics after the stand is done.


----------



## HEAVYMETAL87 (Aug 18, 2016)

I have a question kind of along these lines- how much floor space does your 727m take up? I am kind of boxed in with my garage (basically 8x14).


----------



## tweinke (Aug 18, 2016)

Based on the manual which can be found on the QMT site, you need about 55" wide by 26" deep and a little clearance from the wall. that is the amount plus a little


----------

